# OSHA Cites $156K in fines to business in my jurisdiction...........



## jar546 (Aug 24, 2010)

Mostly unsafe electrical issues.

Is anyone pro-active in these situations?

They have never pulled a permit since I have been in that town so I assume they never do any work.

How do or would you guys handle this?

It is a manufacturing facility


----------



## Min&Max (Aug 24, 2010)

Are they doing work that required a permit? No permit required = no business of yours. Let them resolve their own issues with OSHA. I can not imagine wanting to get involved in that mix.


----------



## Mac (Aug 25, 2010)

NY State requires regular - mostly annual - fire safety & property maintenance inspections on existing occupancies. Maybe some of those electrical issues could have been identified & corrected, but maybe not, depending....

 I have written up electrical hazards, but never assessed a fine!


----------



## Alias (Aug 25, 2010)

I stay out of it.

No permit = no knowledge

Sue, on the frontier


----------



## incognito (Aug 26, 2010)

No OSHA bs for me!! Nothing good can come of getting involved in that mess.


----------



## peach (Aug 29, 2010)

Stay out of it..


----------

